# Another Clock Related tool



## modeng2000 (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it a device to hold a screw by its head for machining?

John


----------



## tmuir (Aug 26, 2009)

modeng2000  said:
			
		

> Is it a device to hold a screw by its head for machining?
> 
> John



Got it in one.
I thought it would take a few more guesses.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't get it. Show us how you use it.
  ...lew...


----------



## modeng2000 (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry to spoil the fun! 
I have made one much like yours. Mine has a series of discs that are held in place inside the nut by a lip on the the face of the nut. Each disc has a plane hole to accept a screw size and the screw is held tight by the bolt section pressing on the screw head when it is screwed into the nut.


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Lew,
Its will be as modeng2000 said.
Its not finished yet and the plate still needs to be fixed to the nut and then drilled out to give a lip to hold little brass plugs that the screws fit through.
Once I've finished it, it will make more sense.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 27, 2009)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> I don't get it. Show us how you use it.
> ...lew...



Me neither. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Aug 27, 2009)

By indexing the 6 sides of the hex fixture in the vice, you bring the six sides of each bolt in turn with the mill spindle...?

I think you would need multiple spindle positions to do this though right? ???

help me out here.......

Dave


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2009)

The nut isn't for indexing it is just a means of clamping the screw.

I hope to have it finished tonight so will post more photos in a few hours


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is the nut with it's cover screwed on.






8mm hole drilled and reamed in cover.





Tool holder finished with a holder for 4BA screws





Screw in holder





Set up in the lathe ready to be able to machine the end of the screw





Tool with another holder drilled for 4mm screws and the 4BA adapter in front of it.





Still need to make holders for 6 and 8BA screws but ran out of time tonight.

Its a pretty simple tool but does a useful function.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 27, 2009)

ISTR hearing this device referred to as a "lantern chuck". Is that correct or am I suffering from CRS syndrome?


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2009)

A lantern chuck does exactly the same thing but looks different.

It has open sides.

Had a quick look for pictures but this is the best I could find.


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Tony

Here is a better photo of a lantern chuck






Regards Rob


----------



## mklotz (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, that looks a lot more like a lantern which suggests where the name originated.

So, what is the purpose of the open sides?


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> So, what is the purpose of the open sides?



I have no idea to be honest except it would make it lighter which would be an important thing for watch maker lathes.
Maybe someone here can tell us both.


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 27, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> So, what is the purpose of the open sides?



Hi So that the part can be removed without having to completely dismantle the chuck.

Regards Rob


----------



## mklotz (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks. That makes sense.

I suppose that horologists use this tool mostly for very short screws so that overhang isn't a problem.

If I wanted to dog point a long screw, I would make a dedicated split collet. In fact, I've done just that a few times.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 27, 2009)

Tony,

Thanks now I understand. (The lantern came on :





)

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## hmember (Aug 27, 2009)

Reminds me a bit of an item from the fertile mind of Frank Ford at his Frets site:

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Tooling/CapScrewHolder/capscrewholder.html

His is for hand-holding vs. chucking in a lathe, but they're both clever.

Digressing -- I like the notion of making tools with tools. In the link above he's making a tool to make a tool to make a tool, if you consider he made the shank bit to begin with . . .


----------



## tmuir (Aug 27, 2009)

hmember  said:
			
		

> Reminds me a bit of an item from the fertile mind of Frank Ford at his Frets site:
> 
> http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/Tooling/CapScrewHolder/capscrewholder.html



There not tools, there works of art!.
I love those handles he put on them.

To make this tool I had to make the finger plate and the hand tapper first.
At the moment I seem to be constantly making a tool, to make a tool to make a tool.

Now that I have this finished I can make my die holder and have means to easily shape the ends of the screws to hold the dies in place.

So then I would of made 2 tools, to make a tool to make another tool. 

It's never ending isn't it?


----------



## tmuir (Sep 7, 2009)

Didn't get out into the workshop at all last week so I felt I had to go out and do something tonight.
Wasn't up for anything too hard tonight so just made a set of prising levers to help lift off stubborn parts.

They are 3 inches long and made from 3/16 inch square silver steel.
They have been hardened and tempered back to dark blue.
Something very simple but still needed to be made.
I also scrounged some galv iron water pipe which I will use to make a set of pullers to remove the hands of the clocks soon.


----------



## tmuir (Jan 8, 2010)

I was planning on making a boring bar tool holder the other night and then making myself a die holder for the lathe but discovered my 1/2 inch square stock had gone missing so I couldn't.

Last night I still wanted to make something that would need my new rotary table so I settled on the ferrule for holding the arbor on clock pivots, this is used to rotate the arbors to allow you to repair the pivots.

Basically you clamp this ferrule on the arbour, put on end in a hollow center and the other end in a Jocot tool (I haven't made this yet).
You then get a length of cane and some fishing line and make a bow (like a bow and arrow except you have slack on the fishing line). This is then run around the ferrule which allows you to rotate the arbor by hand to repair the pivot.
I hope that made sense.
Anyhow here are the photos.

Machined to size on the lathe and then shifted to the milling machine.
I didn't use the dividing head, just relied on the degree readout on the rotary table.

Spotting the holes with the centre drill.






Drilling for tapping.





Tapping.





Finished but the screws shown aren't the correct ones. I haven't ordered them yet as I wasn't planning on making this part for a while.


----------

